

CNN's 50 Best Places to Launch a Business 2009 - yan
http://money.cnn.com/smallbusiness/best_places_launch/2009/snapshot/241.html

======
jasonlbaptiste
Magazines looooove to publish lists like this. They might as well make "best
places to do anything" lists. Starting a small business is such a general and
broad term. If you're doing technology, silicon valley is probably the "best"
place. By best, I mean where there is the most opportunity and available
resources to help your specific small business. If it's finance, NYC might be
best. Entertainment? LA might be best. Biotech? New Jersey is actually pretty
good.

------
kakooljay
Yes - "Business" is too generic. Would you start a tech business in
Pittsburgh?

